
Comparison of open data initiatives - danw
http://blog.soocial.com/2008/2/1/comparison-of-open-data-initiatives
======
spif
Just updated with Google's Social Graph API and NoseRub.

BTW anyone starting to get a bit nervous about Social Graph API?

